# Peat!



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Alright, so unlike Redruckus I WOULD like to use some PEAT in my tank!!!!!







just playing with ya bro. Anyway my question is what is the consistency of peat? I've never seen it at the store, but I was thinking that Home Depot may have it. You guys mentioned that you can get it at places similar to that. When I mentioned it to my girl she said that has a consistency like soil. I'm basically asking so I don't buy the wrong thing. Sooo, is peat like topsoil or is it more like bark or something. I remember JoeD saying that he liked to boil his and just strain it and dump the water in the tank.

So what does peat look like?

So I just searched Home Depot's site and found Peat Moss, is this the same thing?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Peat moss does almost look like soil -- it's a lighter brown, finer grain, and usually has some sticks mixed in. You can get the bales like the pic you posted at Home Depot or wherever, just make sure you get 100% peat moss with no added fertilizers. I boil mine and strain it and add the liquid to the tank, it takes the guesswork out and I can control the effect much easier.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Here's a pic...


----------



## Redruckus (Mar 13, 2011)

^^^^^ ITS SO HORRABLE!!! AHGGGHHHHH


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I agree with joe. Like said it will often have some sticks... mixed in but it should be harmful as long aas you buy 100% peat with not ferts or anything. If you go this route you will need a media bag. You could also look for peat pellets at a lfs as that is pretty cheap too.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for the pix and advice everyone, one more question I have really a really high ph in my pygo tank. I want to add peat but I've read that dropping the ph to quickly could be harmful. How much would you start with in a 125g tank? Should I take 1 or 2 cups full of peat and boil in a about a gallon of water? I also read about putting it in a pillow case and dunking that in a 5gal bucket of water.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

If you have a really high pH, you probably have a high kh as well, which means it will take a lot of peat to have any effect on your pH. You should be able to add a good amount and get the look you are going for without having to worry about a pH crash.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Here's a pic...
> 
> View attachment 200582


That's some high grade pure peat right there!


----------



## Redruckus (Mar 13, 2011)

^ NO!...I thought i would mention this board is the Superman to my Lex Luthor, the Thing to my Dr.Doom, i didnt want to take it this far but this is the John Lenon to my Yoko Ono..there i said it


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

Is this the sane moss they have at petco for reptile substrate


----------



## Redruckus (Mar 13, 2011)

no it isnt it is totaly different they sell coconut mulch and a bark green moss mix it isnt peat but they might sell aquarium peat


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

No I ive seen moss the green kind and then another labeled peat moss and it look a lot like the pictures, like dirt . And it was on the substarte section


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Peat moss is a pretty popular substrate for small animals/reptiles, so I wouldn't be surprised if they sold it at Petco


----------

